# Best Hunting Dog????



## Tunacash (Jan 16, 2010)

I am looking for a dog that would basically be used for duck hunting and a little bit for upland game...I would think a Lab would be the way to go, but I am open to everyone's wisdom. Please Help!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

GSP, GWP, Pudelpointer, Wirehair Griffon, Boykin, maybe a Brittany


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 16, 2010)

If you're looking for a multi-purpose retrieving/upland dog, give a good look at the Boykin Spaniels. They are more compact than a lab, usually weighing in between 30-45#. They have excellent prey drive, and will retrieve as long there is something to bring back. Although I have never hunted any upland birds, I've heard that the Boykins make some of the best flushing dogs anywhere.


----------



## ginn68 (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree. Can't go wrong with the Boykin!


----------



## lucky_13 (Jan 16, 2010)

ginn68 said:


> I agree. Can't go wrong with the Boykin!



Sure you can.  Try goose hunting with a 30-45lb dog.  There are too many great breaders of labs out there to go with a breed that only has a limited number of breeders.  The boykin is a great dog, but it is not all that versatile.  If you want the best all around dog, go with the lab.

As for this list:

GSP, GWP, Pudelpointer, Wirehair Griffon, Boykin, maybe a Brittany 

There is a reason that I have never seen a picture of any of these breeds wearing ice beards and pattiently staring into the sky for their next retrieve...

That being said, I am a huge fan of the brittany.  they are hard to beat in the upland arena.  They are only really matched by the well trained english setters and pointers.  But more often than not, they are uselss in the duck pond.

I would also consider the chesapeak bay retriever or maybe even the flat coated retriever from good stock.

Even after naming all of these breeds, the best overall dog to me is still the lab.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 17, 2010)

lucky_13 said:


> Sure you can.  Try goose hunting with a 30-45lb dog.  There are too many great breaders of labs out there to go with a breed that only has a limited number of breeders.  The boykin is a great dog, but it is not all that versatile.  If you want the best all around dog, go with the lab.
> 
> As for this list:
> 
> ...



You have lost your mind!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> You have lost your mind!



 x2


I will get pics later of a few of the breeds I mentioned earlier with ducks and a few with ice. I just saw a pic a day or two ago of a Pudelpointer who's face was all ice b/c of the wirey beard and muzzle they have.


----------



## TaylorF (Jan 17, 2010)

You guys can kid yourselves all you want to.  Make no mistake about it, the best overall dog is a lab.   PERIOD.  I agree completely there are many other great hunting dogs out there, I own some myself, but a lab is the most well-rounded hunting companion you could own.


----------



## bobman (Jan 17, 2010)

yep Boykins wont retrieve a goose or a ground hog or a rabbit in fact they wont retrieve anything unless they are alone or with someone

these are not my boykin just some pictures a friend took of his boykin


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 17, 2010)

Bobman.  Those aren't geese.. Can't be, a boykin can't retrieve geese..

Labs are great dogs, but here in the south, the heat can get to them when it warms up.  In the upland field, there is NO WAY a lab will keep up with a Brit, GSP, GWP, etc.  If your going to hunt waterfowl 90% of the time, a lab is a very good choice.  Even a better choice if your going to hunt up north where it gets cold.  However, down here in the south, a lab is the last hunting dog I would want.  If I were hunting waterfowl and wanted to hunt upland as well I would probably pick a GSP, GWP, Boyking (if you like flushing dogs) or a Brittany.  I come from the land of labs, they are great dogs, but would honestly be my last choice for an upland dog.  They just can't compete with a good pointer.  Heres my two dogs.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

How about this Pudelpointer with ice on his beard? Labs are not bad dogs at all but I think some of the versatile breeds can hang with them in waterfowl and make better upland dogs.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bobman.  Those aren't geese.. Can't be, a boykin can't retrieve geese..
> 
> Labs are great dogs, but here in the south, the heat can get to them when it warms up.  In the upland field, there is NO WAY a lab will keep up with a Brit, GSP, GWP, etc.  If your going to hunt waterfowl 90% of the time, a lab is a very good choice.  Even a better choice if your going to hunt up north where it gets cold.  However, down here in the south, a lab is the last hunting dog I would want.  If I were hunting waterfowl and wanted to hunt upland as well I would probably pick a GSP, GWP, Boyking (if you like flushing dogs) or a Brittany.  I come from the land of labs, they are great dogs, but would honestly be my last choice for an upland dog.  They just can't compete with a good pointer.  Heres my two dogs.



x2!!!  

If you want versatility, GSP, GWP, or Boykin will be your best choice.  I recently chose GSP for this exact reason.  GSP is pretty much the poster dog for the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association.  Talk to some folks involved with NAVHDA.  Dont see many labs hanging out at those events...


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

German shorthaired pointer i have a litter on the way should b born sometime around third week of august sire is a good duck dog and dame has had two litters that have several pups out of it being field trialed now ,call me if you r interested,678-863-9172 check out my stud dog post under gun dogs forsale


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 28, 2010)

i have a lab but wouldnt cull a good boykin their some nice little dogs


----------



## RunsCreek (Jun 28, 2010)

Try a Golden.  Had labs all my life.  Now I have three Goldens.  Find good hunting lines and you'll be surprised.  

Waiting for the bandana jokes, regards....


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 28, 2010)

*No One Has Mentioned??????*

I had this ___________ for 12 years and when he died of OVER-EXPOSIOR TO VARSITAL-BIRDS , I burried him in the Altamaha River!!  He did Geese-Quail-Dove-Pheasant-Chucka-and Duck With Ice covering him some of the time. I've never had another Bird Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABAChunter (Jun 28, 2010)

what about a vizsla? dont know much about them just wondering what yall think.


----------



## Tim1980 (Jun 30, 2010)

The most important point is to find a responsible breeder for the  hunting breed you choose.  We all have our opinions about the best hunting dog and could argue for decades.  I find that alot of the good versatile breeds are really high strung.  I have trained alot of them, and they require lots of exercise and still bark there heads off in the kennel.  I prefer labs because they are in my opinion much more suited for a hunting companion/pet.  As I stated, just make sure that which ever breed you choose be sure to research the breeders and pick one that breeds for sound, healthy dogs from good hunting lines.


----------



## GDB (Oct 26, 2010)

*Amen*

A great breed from a bad breeder will be nothing but problems.  Great point Tim 



Tim1980 said:


> The most important point is to find a responsible breeder for the  hunting breed you choose.  We all have our opinions about the best hunting dog and could argue for decades.  I find that alot of the good versatile breeds are really high strung.  I have trained alot of them, and they require lots of exercise and still bark there heads off in the kennel.  I prefer labs because they are in my opinion much more suited for a hunting companion/pet.  As I stated, just make sure that which ever breed you choose be sure to research the breeders and pick one that breeds for sound, healthy dogs from good hunting lines.


----------



## bwood2006 (Oct 28, 2010)

Labs are the strongest retrievers hands down, but the strongest versatile gun dog i think not.  Most of you prolly don't know what it is, but the Deutsch Drahthaar is the most elite versatile gun dog just asked anyone who has one.  They have specific standards just to be called the name.  Im not gonna say they will go out and out do the best labs in the world at retrieving, but can hang with just about any lab in a duck blind.  However i don't think a lab could hold a candle to them in the upland field or tracking field, and these dogs are proven and have to be proven to be called a Deutsch Drahthaar.

Here is a link if you don't believe any of this...

www.vdd-gna.org
Lucky 13, labs don't have beards to freeze over, heres you a pic of beard frozen over!


----------



## Jabo (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll agree with Bwood on his comment on the Deutsch Drahthaar.  I purchased my 3rd one last fall from Forrest Moore in Cataula GA.  www.vommoorehaus.com   the day I put my 15 y/o DD down last September  For me I would not have even considered another breed . I haven't found any situation that they have not excelled in. The new pup has not disappointed   He did his first  blood track on a deer that left no blood  at 14 weeks (300 yard track). The next day he pointed, held and retrieved 6 wild quail on his first day out with a gun. These dogs have prey drives that are second to none. They do have their drawbacks,they can be really sharp to strangers if not socialized at a young age and in my opinion they would not be recommended for the first time dog handler. You either own them or they'll own you


----------



## jechols33 (Oct 29, 2010)

bwood2006 said:


> Labs are the strongest retrievers hands down



You must have never hunted over a Chesapeake.  I am not saying they are the best all around hunting dog but when it comes to retrieving in the toughest conditions, Chessie's wont back down.


----------



## weldon (Oct 31, 2010)

labs are the best for waterfowling. but thats just my opinion.


----------

